

Show HN: A gift giving service for men (built in 10 days and generating revenue) - spontaneus
https://morebrownies.com/

======
jawns
Recommendation: Change "Schedule gifts to be sent to the females in your life"
to "Schedule gifts to be sent to the women in your life."

"Females" sounds like cop-speak.

~~~
gcl2
Or even more softer/friendlier sounding "Schedule gifts for women" (gifts are
usually sent or given and can be assumed as so, and it's assumed they are for
women in your life and not random women in the universe).

~~~
spontaneus
I'm a/b testing a few of these. I'll add your suggestions to the mix.

------
GiraffeNecktie
Somewhat tangential to this, but CBC radio has a droll piece they've been
running for the last few years around this time. It's called 'Men Who Give
Gifts and the Women Who Buy the Gifts That Men Give' It's in hour three here:
[http://www.cbc.ca/thesundayedition/shows/2009/11/22/november...](http://www.cbc.ca/thesundayedition/shows/2009/11/22/november-22-2009/)
It's about the frustration women feel when they become the official gift buyer
for a male gift giver. Perhaps there's a business opportunity there.

------
varganas
Good concept, bad pricing. Not owning your product and selling it at a high
markup (starts at cost + ~$20 for small items and converges to 20% markup for
more expensive items I believe) will prove to be a non-viable business model.
Consider offering some customization, bundling, or outright proprietary
products - difficult to do, but that's often the way to own the space. Eg look
at Warby Parker and how owning the product allowed them to disrupt the glasses
market.

~~~
spontaneus
Our prices include: tax, shipping and gift wrapping as well. We need to do a
better job stating this to our customers.

------
herval
Any specific design reason for the brown and pale green colors? They (along
with the logo) don't feel right imho (not to say anything scatological)

------
keeptrying
How much money are you making by the way? Thanks.

------
majikrooster
Down for me...great it was built in 10 days, can it stay up for more then 10
days?

~~~
joshmanders
Doesn't look like it.

------
mikeevans
Database error occurred. I guess it's not currently generating revenue.

~~~
spontaneus
ah having server issues today.

------
Francon
Nice! I like the about us page.

~~~
acangiano
It's nice, but it leads me to think that they are a Y Combinator company. Are
they?

------
massarog
Site is down for me.

